# Burnt my face - Vaseline?



## beautynista (Oct 12, 2006)

I did a very stupid thing and burnt my face. I recently started using Retin-A, which alone has caused peeling and dryness so I decided to use it every other night. I wanted to alternate between Retin-A and this scar treatment I use which contains lactic acid, kojic acid...etc What a stupid move! I ended up burning my skin, and now i have RED, irritated, peeling, super-dry patches all over my face.

I need something hydrating, soothing and alcohol free and i was wondering if Vaseline is a good idea. My main concern is whether it'll clog my pores, to add to the horror! Did you ever break out from Vaseline?


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 12, 2006)

pure shea butter. it will re-nourish your skin. Go to an african store and get the real stuff not all that chemicalized ish. Or just apply aloevera to it.Vaseline is also good.


----------



## goddess13 (Oct 12, 2006)

No I would not use Vaseline (as in the Petrolium Jelly). I'd try Aloe Vera Gel.

Good luck


----------



## Glamour Girl (Oct 12, 2006)

Try puttng a thin layer of Neosporin over the burned areas. This will also prevent infection and scarring.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 12, 2006)

Definitely don't use Vaseline! Try pure aloe as Kimberley mentioned.


----------



## janetsbreeze (Oct 13, 2006)

maybe try jojoba oil .. it's the closest thing to skins own sebum


----------



## dizzy_lizzy (Oct 13, 2006)

never broke out from it--its pretty much fine for me. use it over your moisturizer. (neosporin is about half vaseline anyway)


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 13, 2006)

I'd use emu oil, jojoba oil, or calendula.


----------



## littlebit (Oct 13, 2006)

I have done that almost exact many times. I have found hydro cortisone cream to be the most helpful for over the counter. But if your dr gave u the rx for the retinA you might be able to get something called silver sulfadine (spell?) for skin burns. It is rx too but works wonders. Good luck! by the way, i def would not use vasaline.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 13, 2006)

i'm so sorry that happened! something very similar happened to me, too, like that, but with different acids. the thing that helped SOOOOOOOOOOOOO much was this.

i hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Glamour Girl (Oct 13, 2006)

Is this a sunburn?


----------



## Mouna (Oct 13, 2006)

dont worry ive done that ages ago and i wouldnt go out side my room my face was baddddd reddd purpleee i couldnt eat or yawn cause it would kill my face and belive meee all i did is wash my face with cold water and put olay cream but hey that was like 3 years ago and then my face started peeling and all yuky but i swear after about 3 weeks my face was clear clear clear i swear to goddd and brighttt and beautiful not even one pimple nothing not even one scar and i stop wearing foundation and all this crap but then when i came back to australia my face started breaking out again i wish it stayed that good anyway sorry about the long essay lol butt dont worry leave it wear sunscreen dont put makeup and ull b fine


----------



## Guenevere (Oct 13, 2006)

Isn't Vaseline bad because it keeps your skin from breathing? I would use neosporin since it's formulated for burns etc. and it'll help it to heal faster.


----------



## mehrunissa (Oct 13, 2006)

In ayurvedic skin care, they treat burns with either a turmeric paste (made with water and turmeric powder) - be careful with that, since it can tint your skin yellow - or sesame oil.

Aloe vera is always a good solution for burns too.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Oct 13, 2006)

I had terrible, chronic problem with chapped skin around my lips (not just lips, all around them, up to my nose!



) and a pharmacist told me to use Aquaphor. It worked wonders, and I tried so many things before! It has 41% Petrolatum though. I don't know if it would be good for this kind of damage, but you could try if it works on a small area of your skin.

Eucerin

I also recommend going to a pharmacy and asking pharmacist for advice. They often know more than doctors



seriously, I had my skin problem for so long and now it is all gone thanks to pharmacist advice


----------



## beautynista (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone for all your recs!



I'm going to stay away from Vaseline. As for aloe, it turns out the aloe vera gel i have has alcohol in it, and so does my witch hazel. I need to get myself some jojoba oil. I used some Eucerin on my burns and its working pretty well. Jen, i'm going to check that Aveeno moisturizer, looks good!


----------



## Glamour Girl (Oct 14, 2006)

I hope your feeling better!


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 14, 2006)

glad it's working! keep us posted


----------



## foxybronx (Oct 14, 2006)

Like the ladies said, pure shea butter, aloe vera, emu oil, even cocoa butter would work. They all are natural healing.


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Oct 14, 2006)

Queen Helen Minut Jupelp Mask will defenitely help, thats what worked for me. Just do not wear any makeup, let your skin heal. And do not use a cleanser or a soap or do a peel, keep it very simple and let your skin heal.


----------



## redspiralz (Nov 9, 2006)

I had a chemical peel burn and I used Cocoa Butter and witch hazel and my skin looked great healed rapidly ( like 2 days) eveything was fone back to normal and better than before. But you have to check that the cocoa butter is 100%!!! ( no chemicals added)


----------



## mom2eloise (Nov 10, 2006)

A few months back I burned my face with the darn curling iron. Accidentally touched my cheek for a split second and left a nice 1/2in long scorch mark. On top of that I had latin skin that pigments easily at any injury. I mean 6mos of dark spots for every zit. The first thing I did was slather it in fresh aloe vera from my plant and reapply that throughout the day. Once the pain was gone I put camellia oil on it. This spot faded completely within 6 weeks as opposed to the usual 6mos so I'm not sure if it was the aloe or the camellia oil but since the camellia oil helped fade my acne spots it probably helped my scorch mark too.


----------



## beautynista (Nov 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mom2eloise* /img/forum/go_quote.gif A few months back I burned my face with the darn curling iron. Accidentally touched my cheek for a split second and left a nice 1/2in long scorch mark. On top of that I had latin skin that pigments easily at any injury. I mean 6mos of dark spots for every zit. The first thing I did was slather it in fresh aloe vera from my plant and reapply that throughout the day. Once the pain was gone I put camellia oil on it. This spot faded completely within 6 weeks as opposed to the usual 6mos so I'm not sure if it was the aloe or the camellia oil but since the camellia oil helped fade my acne spots it probably helped my scorch mark too. I scar so easily too, every pimple leaves a really bad scar on my face. I ordered some Camellia oil a while ago, I'm just waiting for it to reach. Can't wait to try it. Thanks!


----------



## TKelly (Nov 12, 2006)

I would have to agree with Aloe Vera also. I have had things like this happen and it works well.


----------



## chinadoll (Dec 14, 2006)

I have to confess that I also burned my face off with a self induced chemical peel. Thekey is to leave it as instructed only 2 minutes on your face. I burned my cheek off and it's red and it won't go away for 2 months. Tried everything, cocoa butter, Vit E. and there is hypopigmentation left over. I went to Derm which they dont know what they talking about either. So I have to look for my own remedy.


----------



## newyorlatin (Dec 14, 2006)

Please try emu oil. It will heal it fast and prevent scarring better than cocoa, jojoba, or shea. Personal experience.


----------



## AngelaGM (Dec 14, 2006)

I really hope you feel better soon and that you are not in any pain...


----------



## chinadoll (Dec 14, 2006)

It is painful it feels like it is burning in the beginning. NOw no pain just it looks like a deep red burn, and it is has a layer of tough skin, like I want it to scab off but it won't. This is what makes it look scarred. If the top layer peeled off, then the new baby skin would show up. NOthing I have tried has been able to peel it.

Where in New York can I get Emu oil? I have spent so much money already, in numerous from expensive, DDF, Murad creams for lightening the scar, to cheapy ones and nothing is working. Just hope it does not turn permanently scarred. Painful and expensive, not to mention the stares of people in the street. I caught people looking at me.. haha. I look at the pictures of before this, and I get so upset.


----------



## Shelley (Dec 14, 2006)

Aloe Vera


----------



## chinadoll (Dec 15, 2006)

Doctor said to use hydroquinone. I'm gonna try the cream and get back to you guys in a week or so...maybe there might be some progress.


----------



## lklmail (Dec 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I had terrible, chronic problem with chapped skin around my lips (not just lips, all around them, up to my nose!



) and a pharmacist told me to use Aquaphor. It worked wonders, and I tried so many things before! It has 41% Petrolatum though. I don't know if it would be good for this kind of damage, but you could try if it works on a small area of your skin.
Eucerin

I totally agree on the Aquaphor - I'm using a combination of this alternating with aloe vera gel on my chemically-burned chin (caused by over-enthusiastic hair removal attempt....details on another thread). I hadn't thought about the emu oil, but I'll try that too since I have a vial of it. The worst part of the burn is the "weeping" of the skin - it's either crusted over or slick &amp; wet where the skin is trying to heal itself. Too bad I'm not a millionairess and can't go to a spa in the mountains and hide out until I heal....instead, I went to work today and had to try to explain to a room full of 4-year-olds why my chin was red....not fun!
I was in a fair amount of pain all through the night last night (I did this to myself yesterday evening), and it's just my chin. I can't imagine the pain you're felling with it all over your face - ouch! Get better soon!


----------



## Becka (Dec 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *chinadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Doctor said to use hydroquinone. I'm gonna try the cream and get back to you guys in a week or so...maybe there might be some progress. beautynista, china doll, hang in there ... whatever you do though don't be in a rush for the new skin, let it all eventually slough off naturally you don't want to lose any pigmentation.
i dumbly burned my whole face once, i was cooking brandy w/ brie cheese in the oven too high a temp. opened the oven door and BANG, it combused, loudest snap and the biggest blue ball of fire you've ever seen, ring around my hairline all burned, eyelashes &amp; brows gone and second to almost third degree burn on my nose. went right to the doc, lived with triple action polysporin on my face caked on and especially on my nose for about three weeks. everybody at work thought i was a lunatic and people stared at me on the street however, thanks to that it actually healed perfectly the doc was so surprised that my nose returned to normal. i no longer cook w/ alcohol and i no longer stick my face in the oven as soon as I open up the door, i open it from the side,very very slowly and peek in. triple action polysporin was a lifesaver

for all of you looking for shea butter / emu oil, i've been buying a mix of the two (with pure vit. e) off this lady on ebay, very happy w/ the results, its very moisturizing:

eBay Store - Sher Essence Natural Beauty: Grade A Virgin Shea Butter:

i found it wetted / moisturized my skin way more than I needed over time so now i am using it around my eyes at night only and also on my eyebrows. for some reason it makes my eyebrow hair grow quickly which is a bonus. Emu oil apparently penetrates all seven layers of the skin ...


----------



## Leza1121 (Dec 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *beautynista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks everyone for all your recs!



I'm going to stay away from Vaseline. As for aloe, it turns out the aloe vera gel i have has alcohol in it, and so does my witch hazel. I need to get myself some jojoba oil. I used some Eucerin on my burns and its working pretty well. Jen, i'm going to check that Aveeno moisturizer, looks good!





Hi,
I hope it's all better now.


----------



## chinadoll (Feb 11, 2007)

wow..now an update on me. I have dark spots where I burned my face. I spent easily like 300.00 on prescription and over the counter products. Nothing is lightening them up, and they look darker. yikes


----------



## magosienne (Feb 11, 2007)

it may take some time before they disappear, but i'm sure they will. i burn my hands almost every time time i cook, so i use a sunburn cream(actually this cream is for all kinds of burns, but mostly for sunburns). i burnt my face a few times too and it worked great on my skin. vaseline, jojoba oil, shea butter and cocoa butter are also great.

i also advise you to stay at home (if you can) until your face is healed.


----------



## beautynista (Feb 12, 2007)

Oops! I haven't seen many of the replies on this page. Thanks everyone for your responses!

Originally Posted by *AngelaGM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I really hope you feel better soon and that you are not in any pain... Thank you! 

Originally Posted by *Becka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif beautynista, china doll, hang in there ... whatever you do though don't be in a rush for the new skin, let it all eventually slough off naturally you don't want to lose any pigmentation.
i dumbly burned my whole face once, i was cooking brandy w/ brie cheese in the oven too high a temp. opened the oven door and BANG, it combused, loudest snap and the biggest blue ball of fire you've ever seen, ring around my hairline all burned, eyelashes &amp; brows gone and second to almost third degree burn on my nose. went right to the doc, lived with triple action polysporin on my face caked on and especially on my nose for about three weeks. everybody at work thought i was a lunatic and people stared at me on the street however, thanks to that it actually healed perfectly the doc was so surprised that my nose returned to normal. i no longer cook w/ alcohol and i no longer stick my face in the oven as soon as I open up the door, i open it from the side,very very slowly and peek in. triple action polysporin was a lifesaver

for all of you looking for shea butter / emu oil, i've been buying a mix of the two (with pure vit. e) off this lady on ebay, very happy w/ the results, its very moisturizing:

eBay Store - Sher Essence Natural Beauty: Grade A Virgin Shea Butter:

i found it wetted / moisturized my skin way more than I needed over time so now i am using it around my eyes at night only and also on my eyebrows. for some reason it makes my eyebrow hair grow quickly which is a bonus. Emu oil apparently penetrates all seven layers of the skin ...

Good God, that's terrible!! The one thing I hate about Polysporin is the fact that it does not absorb into my skin, it just sits on top of it. I don't have any Emu Oil so I just used 100% aloe vera gel and over time it healed.
Thanks a lot for your advice!


----------



## perlanga (Feb 12, 2007)

I actually had the same problem from waxing. I used Neosporin also, it's pretty much the same thing as vaseline but helps with the healing, I never broke out from it, and I have acne prone skin. I think you should give it a try.


----------



## Zokiy (Feb 12, 2007)

Let your skin rejuvenate naturally, I would just advice you to use pure Aloe Vera gel and nothing else... Don't use any products for lets say 2 weeks so your skin regenerates... Then start next skin care routine but be more careful this time


----------



## Ricci (Feb 12, 2007)

YES! I am allergic to it!!

Its not as safe people say


----------

